# Thick end watch straps



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Just ordered a Tudor Black Bay and am realizing that the lug holes are placed pretty far from the case so I'm hoping to find a strap with a generous amount of leather before the springbar holes to fill that in a bit. You know, just something kind of thick and chunky.

I prefer the strap itself not be extremely thick also, but am open regardless. Sad 6 for price, I'm not willing to go over $150 usd, so maybe 100 of your funny money.

Thanks in advance for recommendations!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Steveo and Toshi are both worth a Google. But they're UK based. I guess there are probably plenty of custom makers in the US.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

AVO said:


> Steveo and Toshi are both worth a Google. But they're UK based. I guess there are probably plenty of custom makers in the US.


 Awesome thanks. I'll try SteveO!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

You could try Martu Straps. I've bought from her a few time before & her straps are pretty good. She's based in Argentina (I think) but ships all over the world & makes custom straps so you could maybe talk to her with your specific requirements.

I also have a Toshi strap which is a phenomenal bit of kit - so I'd definitely recommend them as well :thumbs_up:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Okay so SteveO too expensive as far as I'm concerned. Same as Toshi. Martu on the other hand look okay, but no taper, however I think I can specify for taper. So far Geckota are the best!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

How about pavels straps

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/NeptuneStraps

I think he is actually a member on here @Miterant.


----------

